# New Fangled Workbench



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I am still stuck in the "what if" stage of workbench building.

I've read it all 2 books by Schwarz,Schliening, the 2219 entry smackdown, you name it I've spent a year and a half reading it. I like Paul Sellers video blog. I really like boat man's wedges. Many many very skilled people on here,the bike chain improvement on the leg vise, it is no wonder man has progressed so.

I am interested in hearing from longtime users (plus 6 months or more.) of this bench design.

Of all the designs it seems to be the best first bench. It seems as though John White thought of everything. Simplicity has it's own virtue.

What do you like and what do you dislike? What would you keep and what changes and how would you change it?

Thank you in advance for any replies I lurk on here almost daily but I don't have anything to say except WOW most of the time.

Web groups that actually make and try stuff out are just so cool.

I still can't put jam on toast. But doggonit I better hurry up and get in the game


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad you liked my bench if I'm the boat man with the wedges you refer to. 
It's pretty cheap to build a vice or two and see how you like them. .... kind of fun too. If you do then the problem is solved. If not you haven't invested much.

For what it's worth I think the "new fangled bench " has some cool ideas too.
Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Can'tjam, good luck in your quest. And I'd agree it's time to break some eggs and get started, maybe knowing your first bench may not be your last. 

Here's hoping for many good replies, but alas, I don't have a newfangled. More like an oldfangled.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Cantputjamon i made the new fangleed one and have had it a year r so so far it been a good one but did alter it some 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64647


----------



## RustySpur (Aug 13, 2012)

I built my NFW about 4 months ago. I've used it almost every weekend and absolutely love it. It's very versatile and so far I haven't had any "wish it had" functions. I'm trying to think of anything I haven't used it for. Drilling, sanding, planing, clamping, finishing, cutting…you name it. I don't know if I have a favorite feature, but I do use the adjustable planing beam a lot. I guess I talked so much about it at work that a co-worker came over to see it and immediately went home and started building his own. I don't think you'll be unhappy with the design. It really is a very useful bench.

Let me know if you have any questions…either during the planning phase or during your build.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm one for function over looks but even I have to say it's one fuggly bench  Looks well thought out though.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm working on building Paul's workbench now. I was all set to build a benchcrafted roubu, but Paul's bench is pretty impressive. My goal is to be done by the first of the year.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Take a look at my unique and versatile bench (lumberjocks.com/topics/39419). I designed and built it last April and really like it. So far I have been 100% satisfied with it and just a couple of weeks ago, I discovered a new use for it while cutting dados. The bamboo flooring has proven to be extremely durable and perfect for glue ups. I used to slip wax paper under my glue ups and had minor problems with the paper sticking to my projects. I no longer use the wax paper because nothing sticks to the flooring.

Honestly, I always dreamed about those nice fancy European benches but now I'm glad I never had the cash to put one together. My bench does everything those fancy benches do plus more. Those benches do a great job pinching boards between the vise and dogs, but they are no match for my bench top saw horses or the ability I have of securing my work to overhang the bench surface. I have short fences for planing boards and I have tall fences for use as back stops. And I can now attach my dovetail jig or any other bench top tool in less then a minute. My bench is perfect for my needs and budget.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for all your responses.
Bernie I remembered your bench from the smackdown.

I have lived between Albany NY and Pittsfield Ma. all my life except when I worked for our dear Uncle who originated from Troy NY. That does not make me a shaker woodworker but I have always been close to the Shaker influence. When I saw the T track I said "Man the Shakers would have loved that stuff."

I love reading/ watching bench builds on this site


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

a K.I.S.S. Bench???









Just old barn wood









simple legs, too.









and a simple leg vise. Cost? I had everything on hand. it did take a weekend or three, though.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

It sure looks strong Bandit!!!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Cantputjamontoast I built this bench a few years back and really enjoyed working on it I especially liked the front end lowering and raising platform with the birds beak. My only draw back on it was that I follow the plans and made the bench height according to specks and it was a tad bit to high for me. My recommendation is to build it to fit your own height this can be accomplish by stand up straight and let you arms hang along your sides and have someone measure the distance from the floor to a area above your wrist but not higher than your mid section. I read this some where and made my more traditional woodworking bench according to this formula and its made a world of different in comfort. Good luck on your build looking forward to see what you come up with…Blkcherry


----------



## mranum (Jan 17, 2009)

I built the new fangled bench about 2 years ago and haven't had really had any woulda-coulda-shoulda moments. Only issue I have had with it is I used MDF for the center well covers and about a year after I built it I noticed the wood itself had shrunk quite a bit and the MDF panels were slightly higher than the rest of the top. I just surfaced some new stuff to the correct thickness and all was good. My bench tends to be used for hand tool work quite a bit, which is basically what it was designed for.

I'll try and get some pics of it posted.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I am the process of building newfangled I'm using 3/4 pipe clamps if this weather would get warm and stay warm . Just getting snow storm today . No heat in shop barely hit freezing today .


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

New fangled looks cool and all but i thi.k ive settled on paul sellars bench…have some "mods" in mind for it though


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Cantputjamontoast; I know where you are coming from. Over the past 50 years, I've probably built 12 workbenches, never being satisfied with it. They have all been very sturdy, so no complaint in that department. They have either been too small, too low, too high, too narrow; you get the idea. I think that I build a bench to suit whatever interests I have at the time. My present bench is unsatisfactory (top is not flat). I have plans in the works to build an adjustable height bench, 96" x 42", but It's going to cost me over $200 for materials. The adjustable height feature works on paper (Autocad), but in reality, I don't know until it's built. My advice to you is to just jump in and build the bench you want. You will realize later on what to do to improve it. Like cars, homes, jobs, wives (I've had 3), interests, we have several different ones during a lifetime.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ron, you going to adjust the height with pins or clamps (or something else)?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick M. I've spent many hours designing this adjustable height workbench. I have two versions of this bench on the drawing board; one uses 2 scissor jacks to provide 12" height adjustment and the other uses 2 trailer jacks to provide 10" of height adjustment. The jacks will be connected by a long rod that will insure they both move the same amount. I plan to use a cordless drill to power the jacks. The 4 legs are box columns that will slide inside a plywood casing. A locking device will secure all 4 legs. In it's lowest position, casters will enable the bench to be mobile. As I'm retired, I can spend a lot of time designing things, having been a designer all my working life. Attached is an early sketch of my design. I've tried to use "off-the-shelf" components, but there is some machining work that needs to be done. Although I have the metal working machines to do it, I know not many of you will have that capability available.







\







\







\


----------

